# That's what I



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

CALL a Close CALL! I went into the Bugatorium this morning for daily rounds and upon examining one of my Dead Leafs (Deroplatys Lobata) home I noticed he was lying on the floor of his home. I stuck my hand inside and gently picked him up, I was sure he was a gonner. Last I looked at him around 5am he was still molting. I had placed the container on one of its sides becuase he was not hanging in the right place. He felt like a warm lump of butter  , but while I held him he seemed to pick up strength... I held him up to a flower inside his home and he grabbed unto it with his 4 hind legs. I left him alone, feeling I could do no more(misted him with lukewarm water). When I had finished hours later, guess what! He was FINE. This is him, notice he has wing! Must be an angel


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess persistence does count.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

You save his life Rebecca!! now you are responsible for the rest of his life :wink: give him a kiss and he might turn into a handsome prince :lol: 

Dead leaf mantis always appear lethargic before and after moulting, it is important to feed them plenty of food while they can handle, as they can sometimes take as long as a week not accepting food before moulting. Nice looking male!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, but only if he can spin Gold, even if its an egg! :lol:


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 22, 2007)

You will be receiving all my sick mantis, thanks. Send them back healed.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------

